# Motor Insurance Broker



## Starting Out (29 Aug 2007)

Can anyone provide me with a list of good insurance brokers please for car insurance? I've so far gone direct to companies and am curious if there are better offers through brokers.

I've performed searches through the AAM site but can't find much. Google brings back it's usual multitude of answers but would appreciate some recommendations as well as a list.

Thanks,
Starting Out


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2007)

Try

[broken link removed]
www.123.ie

[broken link removed]


----------



## sharonp (29 Aug 2007)

Hi,
I found Fleury's in Birr, (County Offaly) very good much cheaper than any of the others.


----------



## Starting Out (30 Aug 2007)

None of these brokers seem to be able to beet online quotes from Quinn. Has anyone any others worth talking with?


----------



## RS2K (30 Aug 2007)

Starting Out said:


> None of these brokers seem to be able to beet online quotes from Quinn. Has anyone any others worth talking with?



A rather sweeping generalisation. They often beat Quinn's premiums. 

They also get claims paid. Try doing that with some of the direct writers.



p.s. I've no association with any motor broker.


----------



## dawnsurprise (30 Aug 2007)

o leary insurances in dublin
saved me, my husband, my cousin, and friend a packet!!!

great service, have a great rapport with all the major insurance companies
so have good influence....

no affilliation, just extremely happy customer


----------



## cole (30 Aug 2007)

Can't beat FBD imho...


----------



## Starting Out (30 Aug 2007)

RS2K said:


> A rather sweeping generalisation. They often beat Quinn's premiums.


 
Maybe I should've been clearer. None of the brokers mentioned in the post were able to quote me in my circumstances anything close to the quinn or FDB quote I recieved.

Thanks for the suggestion on O'Learys. I'll give them a shout tomorrow.


----------



## Disney inc (1 Oct 2009)

There isnt a better deal with Brokers they all get cmissions from insurance companys
if one company giver them a big comission they will move all their customers to it


----------



## peteb (1 Oct 2009)

Absolute B.S Disney. But again here you are rehashing an old post!


----------



## ailbhe (2 Oct 2009)

Try www.iba.ie for a list of your local IBA brokers.

IBA = Irish Broker Association


----------

